# I FELL OFF A FRIEGHT TRAIN NAKED AT GUN POINT



## dropshop30 (Dec 26, 2007)

LOL this summer. was drunk wanted to tan. lol. so i got naked. right. sitting a top of a 48 single stack. the train was stopped. lol. i my friends and i were woken. i climb off the container on the side of the train. the officer draws his gun and says freeze. i slip and fall off the train. next thing i new i woke up in the hospital.


----------



## Labea (Dec 27, 2007)

LOL L1K3 OMG THAT 1$ $0 FUNNY!!!!!!11!!111!

PUNX RAWK!!!!!!!!!11!!


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 27, 2007)

Rofl

lolzggbbq!!!11111!1


pwnt.


scene ponts!!111!11

and so fowarth.


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 27, 2007)

Widerstand said:


> dropshop30 said:
> 
> 
> > LOL this summer. was drunk wanted to tan. lol. so i got naked. right. sitting a top of a 48 single stack. the train was stopped. lol. i my friends and i were woken. i climb off the container on the side of the train. the officer draws his gun and says freeze. i slip and fall off the train. next thing i new i woke up in the hospital.
> ...



lololol

omg widerstand thats lik, tha stor3 ove my lifeee!!!


----------



## Clit Comander (Dec 30, 2007)

dropshop30 said:


> LOL this summer. was drunk wanted to tan. lol. so i got naked. right. sitting a top of a 48 single stack. the train was stopped. lol. i my friends and i were woken. i climb off the container on the side of the train. the officer draws his gun and says freeze. i slip and fall off the train. next thing i new i woke up in the hospital.


dude wtf thats not cool, thats whats makes us look bad.


----------



## bananathrash (Jan 5, 2008)

dropshop30 said:


> wanted to tan.


loser.


----------



## hellomonday (Jan 5, 2008)

hahaha...

...hahahaha


----------



## Darwin Swift (Jan 6, 2008)

Clit Comander said:


> dude wtf thats not cool, thats whats makes us look bad.


I love sunbathing naked, especially after living in the north a hard winter and spring all coming along. Its hard to find a nice sunny spot where you can just be all naked as hell and fall asleep comfortably. MMM. Especially with loved ones and friends you trust. Yes. But falling naked into ballast..waking up... seeing a gun...waking up faster...slapping yerself in face...I am awake.


----------



## Mouse (Jan 8, 2008)

Clit Comander said:


> dropshop30 said:
> 
> 
> > LOL this summer. was drunk wanted to tan. lol. so i got naked. right. sitting a top of a 48 single stack. the train was stopped. lol. i my friends and i were woken. i climb off the container on the side of the train. the officer draws his gun and says freeze. i slip and fall off the train. next thing i new i woke up in the hospital.
> ...




makes us look bad? haha!! sorry. that type of shit is the LEAST of our worries 


mmm I don't care if this story is true or not, it was pointless but funny. being a bit of a born nudist myself can identify and laugh.


----------



## FatAdam (May 5, 2008)

During the 2006 heat wave, I ran out of water somewhere in TN. It was HOT! Better believe I was naked, cock flappin in the wind and all, in that boxcar door. Next stop I made the long trek to the units and carried as much ice water as I could back to the units.


----------



## afireinside181 (May 5, 2008)

wow.


----------



## Diagaro (Dec 1, 2010)

gravity cat not amsed. trains is srs biznis!


----------



## iamwhatiam (Dec 2, 2010)

yea..the story's true cause i was there. and it was a very stupid thing to do looking back on it...but hey you learn


----------



## Garrnutz (Dec 2, 2010)

Never questioned what the officer did to you inbetween falling and the hospital... Did you cheack the date when you woke up?


----------



## dharma bum (Dec 2, 2010)

just be glad the ground was there to break your fail... i mean fall.


----------



## Mouse (Dec 2, 2010)

I've been pulled off a boxcar at gunpoint but luckily I wasn't naked.


----------



## iamwhatiam (Dec 3, 2010)

but the strange thing was they let us keep what whiskey was left in the bottle we had and did NOT arrest us. it was porbably one of the strangest things they'd ever seen- it was some small podunk town in the midwest...funny cause later that day we stumbled upon a place called the Hungry Hobo, where one of the girls workin the counter knew exactly who we were cause her dad was one of the officers. we got free sandwiches out of it tho! .....lol


----------



## Mouse (Dec 3, 2010)

lmao. when I got pulled off by the cops they didn't arrest us and we were in some tiny town in western MD- the locals saw the cops questioning us and after a min the one cop even went off to fetch a road atlas for us so we could plan our hitch out of town. Once the cops rolled off the locals gave us all a pizza and 5 packs a smokes and told us if we ever came back through town we could cmap in their backyards haha


----------

